# Mexican Orks? LOL... new release. Awesome.



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Saw these today....

Just too awesome not to get if your an Ork or even Orc fan...

I can just imagine the SOMBRERO WARS... 

link to manufacturer.http://puppetswar.com/


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I just died a little inside then thought how awesome those Heads would be on The ork driving my trukk


----------



## Lannanaris (Nov 4, 2010)

Amazing! I would use these on a trukk boyz mob and have them riding in a converted VW wagon covered in luggage and surf boards :biggrin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i like the concept, love the idea, but the hats are too small on those models,wonder what it is about orks and hats? you put an ork in a hat and its automatically cool? 

I wonder if anyone would sculpt orks in a flat cap for me?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> i like the concept, love the idea, but the hats are too small on those models,wonder what it is about orks and hats? you put an ork in a hat and its automatically cool?
> 
> I wonder if anyone would sculpt orks in a flat cap for me?


With a whippet squig or ferret grots?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> With a whippet squig or ferret grots?


aye an licking road clean w'it tounge! an two bits cold gravel for 'is tea :wink:


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

I can imagine these head use for a elite ork bandito unit


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Orks in Flat Caps with Ferret Squigs? I'd buy an entire army. :laugh:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Man, these look great! hahaha
good spot!


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

They look exactly like my friends when they drink too much XD


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

And now I want to make a clint eastwood Ork.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Tanrel said:


> And now I want to make a clint eastwood Ork.


The Good, the Bad and the Orky?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

People might call it racist here (we're in hippieville USA, after all) but I kind of want to build a Trukk Boyz army and have a bunch of banditos with the ponchos and six-shooters and big ol' bottles of tequila now.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> People might call it racist here (we're in hippieville USA, after all) but I kind of want to build a Trukk Boyz army and have a bunch of banditos with the ponchos and six-shooters and big ol' bottles of tequila now.


Yup that was my idea! Except i have a Tow Trukk hehehehe.......:grin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

yo quiero waaaaaaaaagh


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> yo quiero waaaaaaaaagh


Ci sir.....Me tow now? WAGGGHHHHH!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sí, señor, de color rojo hace que vaya más rápido!


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

Possibly the best release ever.

Ork players have been needing these for years.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Suddenly I want a low riding Trukk to haul the boyz arround.


----------



## ChaosKiller (Apr 8, 2011)

EPICNISM this is -Master Yoda


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

I can just see it now...
An "El Camino" converted to an Ork Trukk, Orkses with stikkbomb-maracas, a big banner on top reading "Armageddon or bust", bottles o' Tequila all over the floor, and in stead of a wrecking ball, a Piñata :biggrin:

And maybe, just maybe add a BurnaBoy (ayayayay! Muy caliente!)


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

Freebooters... that's what I would create with these heads.


----------



## elpawlo (Apr 22, 2011)

I'd love to have the heads on spikes adorning a Dreadnought. A warning to other Ork holiday-makers that drink too much tequila!


----------

